# what router is this



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is a re-branded router.
Going by the name Klein which is a German producer of router bits and such but can not find further info on this product.

Power: 1900W
speed: 10.000 - 22.500 o/min
plunge depth: 0-67mm
collet: 12mm
weight: 5,6kg










It's about 260 $US, which is about 2-3 times less than Makita AEG and Cmt routers of similar specs.

Does it look familiar to anyone ?


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Hi, just be aware of a collet which is 12mm since most reliable router bits do not come in that size but @ 1/2" which is 12.7mm (correct me if i'm wrong). I have had this problem recently and had to change the whole collet of my router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Looks like a Freud 2000

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2000E...ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328115627&sr=1-7

http://www.routerforums.com/freud/7840-ft2200-mounting-template.html

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2030-...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328116477&sr=1-3

==



gav said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a re-branded router.
> Going by the name Klein which is a German producer of router bits and such but can not find further info on this product.
> 
> Power: 1900W
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gavin, after comparing it to many routers I am pretty sure it is one of the new China clones. See if you can download a manual with a parts list. Many of these routers look really nice but only use a roller bearing on the bottom of the shaft. The top end has a bushing; they will not stand up like a name brand.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

hello!

Looks like a freud but if not?
Even if it is a freud, most french woodworkers would not buy freud,
too many problems, they would buy Dewalt.
And where and what can you get as parts, Us-size collets, micrometric fence and so on.
Those Dewalt routers i know are heavy duty,
they seem to be remakes of the english trend routers.
One of my good english friend got both Trend and Dewalt.
And one can get every part of it.

Going cheap is often going to pay more than twice, (one for the dustbin). 

I'v had trouble:

chinese 1Hp on witch i had to make a new collet holder the steel
was too soft where it screws.

On my second chinese, i had too remake collums system , and change springs.

On one my ryobi ERT1150 the elecronics blew after 1 Year.
Now works on a table with a variac.

On my expensive Metabo Ofe 1812 3 HP Every thing is OK.

Except wheigt and a 0.4mm inaccuracy in collumns.
Witch means if collumns not locked it can make a 6.7mm hole instead of 6.35.
Any accurate job must bee done whith collums locked and use of bearing-guide.

I don't know much about your market here but for accuracy I now would
chose Festoll Routers.
Expensive but my car is a cheap one.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok,thanks for all the input.
It does look a lot like the Freud.
In fact this company, Klein, is Italian and it's looking more likely that this is a re-branded Felesatti router.
I'm going to have to email Klein and see if they can shed some light on the matter as they have no router listed on their website.

The market for routers in Croatia is very over priced with limited choice. We pay 2 times more for a brand name router than Uk or US would, and about 25% more than EU countries.

As it's just a hobby for me, I see absolutely no sense in spending 300-600 euro on a router when 150-200 euro will get me one that does all I need when I need it.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

The case, handles and base also looks similar to the old Bosch 1613EVS. Some of the other stuff is different so maybe it's a cloned cross between the Freud and the Bosch.
Gary


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I emailed Klein almost 2 weeks ago now and I have had no reply. Pretty poor customer service ! Guess I won't be buying from them.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Thanks again for your contribution on deep mortice!
Your are right: if they do not answer, there is no customer service.
They probably just import from China.
And you will never get any accessories, collets or replacement for that one.
Even with good trade marks, quality is often questionnable.
I am not going for cheap machines anymore.
You said that prices where quite orsized in your place,
Can't you shop international from croatia ?

Cause if you look for a 100 to 150 euros, there are some around here
but they all are made in china.
Like this one:
Défonceuse 1500 W MAC MRO1500 - CASTORAMA

Made on castorama's specifications, but no accessories , no micrometric fence,
no other collets possible 6 ,8, 12 mm only metrics.

In that range of pricing i could consider this one, but only 1400w 8, 6.35, 6 mm collets

http://www.bosch-do-it.co.uk/boptoc...37/POF+1400+ACE/14148/3165140451697/index.htm

It's possibly quite better and then possible to buy accessories like micrometric fences, guiding rail parts for repair and so on.
Plunge is 55mm. the standart fence is crap.3 years warranty in france.

It shops here at about 140 euros


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, have you been spying on me ?
I have both of those routers. The Mac is a copy of the bosch with a little more power and can accept 12mm bits.
I'm pretty pleased with both of them.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

No spying!

I just considered the price you want to put in the router,
and those two are in the price range.
And also i might have bought one of them, in a recent past. They looks good enought
except that i wanted deeper plunge for morticing .
So I din't bought any of them,waiting till I can afford the big Metabo Ofe 1812
witch is in fact made by FELISATTI under Metabo name.
Not bad but not as good as Metabo use to be, just hope the motor will keep turning!
(Some old metabo machines are really worth it , even second hand.)
This one has got 0.4 mm play in collums, a "micrometric" pluge that' s always false from 0.5 mm ( but if you know when, just make correction).
And a "micrometric" fence that is a 19 Th' century concept.

People making advertisement don' t know what is a micrometer...
Say it' about a 1/10 of mm with best care from user.

If I had a chance to know about those issues with Metabo being a felisatti and
play in collums and so on , i would have bought a Trend T11.
(Maybee with other complains.)

Regards.
Gérard


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, that Metabo is selling for 700 euros in Germany ! Surely some of the more well known names in routers, like Dewalt, Makita, Hitachi, Bosch are a lot better value.
You could even get a Festool or Mafell for not much more.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

gav said:


> Wow, that Metabo is selling for 700 euros in Germany ! Surely some of the more well known names in routers, like Dewalt, Makita, Hitachi, Bosch are a lot better value.
> You could even get a Festool or Mafell for not much more.


Hello!

Metabo OFE1812 5.1 kg 1800w -1200w mechanical output. 80 mm plunge
Festool OF2200 7.8 Kg 2200w - 70 mm 
Dewald 625 EK 5.1 kg 2000w 80 mm
Maffell LO 65 Ec 5.7 kg 2600w 65 mm
Trend T11 6.3 kg 2000w 80 mm


Tested the festool at this time, beautifuul accuracy  but real heavy...
festool says it goes 80mm plunge, its true and false, it goes 80 mm with 
collet coming out 10mm.Only 70mm at base plate level.

My selection was also about weight
I could have bought the dewalt, but don't like them yellow colors.
Tested it and also disliked the feeling with it.

And had some great machines 
From Metabo in 1989, my first serious tools for working on houses thats why. 

1000w drill since 1989 2 mechanical speeds, soft start,variable speed, strenght limiter
for screewing , left and right rotation, drills concrete,temperature control.
This was really a good concept and still a great machine.("the ants trousers").

1800w 230mm angle grinder
my big horse for steel cutting 

190mm 67mm cut circular saw accurate aluminium base.
with security if it blocs in the wood.

All did a lot of hard work and still works...
I' v just had to change carbons contact on angle grinder...
and the cable plus clutch on the drill, too much dust in it.


Things change and by now I am not so sure about Metabo,
Surely still good, but not has it whas.
Regards.
Gerard


----------

